# My surgery is tomorrow morning!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wish me luck!

I'm first on the table bright and early at 7:30am!

I'm so excited to have this bone shaved off my hip and possibly other repairs made, I want to be pain free so badly!

I'll post an update here when all the yuck drugs wear off and I get online. I tend to get really sick from being put under, so I plan to be puking all day tomorrow.

Cross all those fingers for me!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

here's to pain free and you recover with ease.
:grouphug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

May God bless you with an easy surgery and a pain free result.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you have an easy surgery with a quick, pain free recovery


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope and pray all goes well for you Dayna! I'm so sorry you have to go through this with Thanksgiving the day after tomorrow! Hopefully you feel much better after the meds wear off so you can at least enjoy some of your Tday!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck !!
And have a very speedy , pain free, puke free recovery 
Prayers and well wishes :hug:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Best of luck to you! I just sent a prayer for a QUICK, PAIN-FREE, SUPER FAST RECOVERY, for YOU all the way from "MACON,GA."
UPDATE us as soon as you can!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers. for the surgery to go well. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent that all goes well with a speedy recovery.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Speedy recovery Dayna!! :hug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Home and recovering. Thanks for all the well wishes. Sadly I tried laying down in the bed and can't so I'm spending the night on the recliner!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

dAYNA THAT WAS QUICK!! THE RECLINER IS GOOD!! GLAD YOUR HOME...BED OR NO BED...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes Dayna, glad you are home.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear your home 
Take it easy and enjoy the holiday


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thinking of you this early morn of Thanksgiving. Rest and relax today with warm house, family and nice happy movie.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad your home! Hopefully after you heal up some you'll be able to sleep in your bed again. At least you have a recliner, that will make getting up/down easier  When I had my kids <c-section>, it was horrible trying to lay down in bed, I remember the pain and discomfort like it was just yesterday. not the same kind of surgery, but probably about the same in pain. Thank God for percocet lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been doing really well recovery wise. I can walk on my own and just use the crutches for balance and "just in case". I'm only taking 4 vicodens a day, and that's a fairly small amount of pain meds for this type of recovery/surgery.

I will have to continue to rely on the fam to take care of the farm for the next 6 weeks, but at least I am getting good enough to take care of the inside of the house!

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes, I am so excited to be recovering so fast!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to hear that you are doing well Dayna! 
Don't get too rambunctious too fast... take the time to heal :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great to hear that you are doing well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Dayna ,
Glad your home and recovering well 
If you dont mind me asking , what did you have done ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay for Dayna!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dayna - 
that is great news and don't be afraid to use those pain killers. After braking my peliv in 3 places this April I know all about the recliner, crutches, and pain killers. 

You are doing well. Don't push it. Your body needs the time to recover. You go GIRL!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Hi Dayna ,
> Glad your home and recovering well
> If you dont mind me asking , what did you have done ?


I had my labrum in my right hip repaird and bone shaved off the neck of my femur to make it fit better. It was misshappen.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , Talk about a small world !!!
I had my labrum removed and bone spurs shaved down too !!
I feel your pain sweetie 

I didn't think it was such a common surgery. Where did you have the pain most ? I have tremendous pain in the fold of my leg/hip.
Believe it or not , my surgery really didn't help too much , I still have the pain. And I need the other one done . Not sure I'm going to do that though....

I wish you pain free goating


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all went well, get well soon :hug:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad all went well, thoughts were with you. My mom just had her 2nd (well first on that side) hip replacement this morning. I wish I was closer to help. I hope you have plenty of help so you can rest and recover.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , Talk about a small world !!!
> I had my labrum removed and bone spurs shaved down too !!
> I feel your pain sweetie
> 
> ...


So far I'm recovering fabulously! I'm walking better today then I was before my surgery. I have pain in the joint a little and some incesion (spelled) pain. But the pain I had before the surgery? Not feeling that at all! I can't do any farm work for another 4.5 weeks but as soon as I'm cleared I'm so out there working! While I feel good, he said I have to worry about breaking my femur, that it's fragile.

I totally think at this point I would have the other one done, I too have a cam on the other side too. So far though it's not bothering me.

I'm sorry that you're not getting relief.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you are recovering well and that you will be pain free!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , I'm so happy for you 
Sounds like you will be back to your farm work very soon 

I think I will look into another surgeon because being a prisoner in your own body really , really bites 

And your success is what's driving me to push further into this and not give up ,thank you


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Dayna , I'm so happy for you
> Sounds like you will be back to your farm work very soon
> 
> I think I will look into another surgeon because being a prisoner in your own body really , really bites
> ...


I hope you do contact another surgeon. And one thing my surgeon said to me that stands out.

He said he didn't want to remove my labrum (he just repaired mine) because he said all these young hotshot docs are taking them out. And that no one knows what happens to the hip long term without a labrum. He told me that he couldn't tell me what my hip would look like in 30 years if he took my labrum out. He said he'd rather be safe then sorry. He'd rather go back in there later and remove it if he has to than remove it at the onset.

He also told me that the bone shaving part of the surgery can be hit or miss. That really, he just had to get in there and "do the best he could" and it may or may not feel better. I feel really lucky that it DOES feel better. He took quite a bit of bone off my femur head and neck.

So I would look into a different doctor if I was you for your other hip. Maybe a doctor that is a little less aggressive than the one you had. Explain your problems with your last surgery.

Hope you find some relief. Hugs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You are very lucky indeed to have found a great surgeon .
Although my labrum was beyond repair .
The MRI reports showed it was disintegrated I guess from the years of being worn by the bone spurs no doubt....
But it had to be cleaned out and the spurs removed .
The right one doesnt look as bad but not that great either.
I have lived with it for years because one , I didnt have medical insurance and two , I had to support myself after my divorce from my first husband , so I couldnt afford to do it anyway.
So , when I re married I got insurance again and went after it like flies to goat berries.
I have to have a MRI on the left one and see whats going on and I will have the right done as well , then take it from there. I have a few doctors that have been highly recommended , but unfortunately they dont take our plan...its always something I tell you 
Also , life happens , so I cant just cant go for surgery and have a bunch of animals not cared ofr . I know my hubby would do his best , but I would hate to leave him all the work. I have a very , very adamant way about me that 'I' must take care of the barn , lolol.
And if I dont do it , I couldnt live with myself  
Thanks for the well wishes and the support Dayna 
I'll keep you posted


----------

